# What's your deer hanging set up?



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a cheap pulley system that I used and just tie the rope off to a nail in the garage wall. Worked good for a few years, but the last deer I had fell twice on me and pissed me right off. 

A buddy has a cheap electric winch he bolted up and uses that. I like that idea. Thinking of getting one and making a bracket to mount it on. Plus I can use it for other things if it's semi mobile. Might hang another bracket on the header of my garage for lifting out a motor or changing the track on a snowmobile or something. 

Ideas?

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have used the bucket of a tractor, cherry picker, come along. An old chain fall that I got at a garage sale has been the best.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I use the old chain fall also comes in handy for other things too


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Works good for the golf ball skinning trick too anchor to tractor bucket and lift with chain fall


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Easiest way hands down lol









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a electric winch rafter high in my pole barn, it does the trick!
Flight


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I put a 4x4 across part of the middle of my shed and added a sturdy eye bolt. Plan on using the lawn tracker to hoist it up with a long rope.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

https://www.harborfreight.com/880-lbs-electric-hoist-with-remote-control-62854.html


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> https://www.harborfreight.com/880-lbs-electric-hoist-with-remote-control-62854.html


That's exactly what I'm thinking. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> https://www.harborfreight.com/880-lbs-electric-hoist-with-remote-control-62854.html


This is what I have.....works great !
Flight


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a chain fall rigged up through the plywood to the attic.
I made a leg spreader with hooks to grab the hind quarters and attached that to the chain fall
Works like a champ. Can change the height as needed for skinning.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

wpmisport said:


> I put a 4x4 across part of the middle of my shed and added a sturdy eye bolt. Plan on using the lawn tracker to hoist it up with a long rope.


I would not suggest an eye bolt or confined to one location one deer. A snatch block works great. It also can be looped around 4x4 at different locations accepting multiple deer.

Also a snatch block will not fray rope or shorten the ropes lifespan, (not breaking in use). Just be careful not to pull past pulley.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I cut access to my attic space in my garage. Made a beam out of leftover 2x8 to go across the joists. Drilled and secured a large rated eye bolt to the beam. Picked up a 1,000lb chain hoist from harbor freight and a magnum gambrel from amazon. Works awesome.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree with using the bucket on the farm tractor to weigh them and rinse them out after field dressing...










We used to "grunt" them up and tie them to the rafters in the wood shed...










Then - one day, much to my surprise, one of our camp members shipped us a new electronic hoist which changed the game forever.










Now we can hoist them up at the touch of a button, hook them onto a roller and slide em over to make room for the next one...










We keep the gambrel hangers, scales, jaw bone extractor, etc right there next to the buck pole so everything we need is handy.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I use an old school fence stretcher. It is a block and tackle that has a lock mechanism on it to keep in place. I am able to lift my deer up by hand with ease. I can also change height when no problem.
I have not fully gutted a deer inyears as skin them while they are still warm. I only remove the intestines. The carcass goes on the burn pile after I have removed the iner loins, liver and heart.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Wild Thing said:


> Agree with using the bucket on the farm tractor to weigh them and rinse them out after field dressing...
> 
> View attachment 431553
> 
> ...


Did they make or purchase that roller setup? 

That's awesome! New idea! Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

I have an electric winch in my barn that is similar to what was posted above. Got it on Amazon for around $100. MUCH better than hoisting it up manually. Works great for other things as well you once you have it as a tool in the garage. I use it to put my winter cab on my tractor instead of 4 guys muscling up. Bought a Gambrel to finish out the system though neck hangs work just as well. Now I just back the Ranger in and lift the deer out of the bed instead of trying to get my wife to help lift it


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I have been using one of these, no electric needed, no power equipment, easy to pack to and from camp. they can be found for half the price many other places then this link.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-SPT-GAMBREL-SYSTEM-W-BRAKE/3373507.uts?slotId=5


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Best method I've used


----------



## Steve Shorter (Mar 8, 2018)

I have the same setup as Wild Thing, but I have an I beam running the 64' length and use it for lifting multiple things. The most we have hung is 6 deer at one time.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> https://www.harborfreight.com/880-lbs-electric-hoist-with-remote-control-62854.html


This is what I have used for years and love it!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I use a block and tackle and hang them from an oak branch in my yard. 

But some of you guys in this thread have reminded me that I have a chain fall in the barn that might be better. 

One of these days I’d like to pour a floor in my barn and get an electric winch setup. That would be the cats meow.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> *Did they make or purchase that roller setup? *
> 
> That's awesome! New idea! Lol
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I purchased the bar and roller....can't remember where?? Then I installed the eye bolts on the rollers. They work slick as a whistle.

I liked it so well, I installed one in the man cave in the barn for when it is too cold outside for skinning, or we need to thaw one out to skin it, or if you just need more light to get a bear quartered and into the fridge on a hot September day.










It is convenient right above the meat processing table.










The bar is 10' long I believe, and I secured it with 5/16" or maybe even 3/8" lag bolts about every foot or so. Not worried at all about hanging heavy bears and I think we've had as many as 4 deer hanging from it at the same time. It is plenty secure.



















Truthfully, I probably never would have purchased the electronic hoist for myself, but when you have generous friends .... well - I'm not going to kick a gift horse in the mouth - and now that most of us are either already there ... or rapidly approaching, senior citizen status,  it sure makes it easy to get the critters hung up.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I have an antique well/haymow pulley chained up in a maple tree.
Gets fun when the rope gets jammed...

Once upon a time when owning a pole barn I mounted a boat winch to a post.

Have heard of mounting a ring in the floor for pulling hides.
One that folds flush sounds good.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Garage joist, rope, and a little muscle. Been doing it that way all my life, even at age 60. In camp same routine but a tree limb instead of a joist.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

fishnpbr said:


> Garage joist, rope, and a little muscle. Been doing it that way all my life, even at age 60. In camp same routine but a tree limb instead of a joist.


True....but you are just a youngster fishnpbr.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I use my truck to hoist them up with a pulley attached to a beam below the roof of my cabin. Once hoisted, I tie a hanging rope around the beam to free up the pulley and remove my hoisting rope.
Works like a charm for a one-man hanging job. 








<----<<<


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Mine looks similar to Oldlund's, except instead of a chainfall it's a pulley set up and gambrels. Hoping to hang some this year, Oct first in twenty days!

I like WT's set up better.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> https://www.harborfreight.com/880-lbs-electric-hoist-with-remote-control-62854.html





Flight of the arrow said:


> This is what I have.....works great !
> Flight





BillBuster said:


> This is what I have used for years and love it!


Yup - That is the one I have also.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> I have a cheap pulley system that I used and just tie the rope off to a nail in the garage wall. Worked good for a few years, but the last deer I had fell twice on me and pissed me right off.
> 
> A buddy has a cheap electric winch he bolted up and uses that. I like that idea. Thinking of getting one and making a bracket to mount it on. Plus I can use it for other things if it's semi mobile. Might hang another bracket on the header of my garage for lifting out a motor or changing the track on a snowmobile or something.
> 
> ...


I was pissed to, my whole rig fell last year deer and all.
I had a gambrel hooked on a lag hook that intwas screwed into a rafter, it's worked for years.
I now have the same pullied gambrel but have a chain wrapped up and over the rafter and have one of those split links with the bolt to open and close it.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

The nice thing about the electric hoist is that I can weigh a deer, let it down and remove the scales, and then hang it again, in minutes - all by myself, with little to no effort.










Also - if you plan on building one outdoors or with access by critters from the outdoors - like ours which is in the lean-to of the barn, try to get it as high as you can so coyotes (or wolves) or even domestic dogs can't get at your deer to start chewing on them. Anybody besides me ever had a dog chew up the hams on your deer when you hung them head up??

This step ladder is 10' tall so you can see how high these deer are hung...










The heads of these deer are about 4' off the ground.










One more tip - and I know most of you guys probably already know this, but for the benefit of those that maybe don't. You will note in the photo below that I have both chain and rope by the buck pole tools. If you hang your deer by the head/neck, even to just weigh them, chain works just fine. However, if you plan to get a shoulder mount of your deer you do not want to wrap a chain or rope around their neck as it will crush the hollow hairs, diminishing the attractiveness of your mount. Use the rope and tie it around the bucks antlers and hang it or weigh it in that manner. Hopefully, it isn't a late December buck who is thinking about shedding his antlers soon .










Not a good photo but you can see I used rope around the antlers of my wife's deer here. BTW - the nearly 200# weight of this deer was live weight before field dressing.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

I use a block hanging in my rafters with a 2500lb boat hand winch bolted to a pole in my pole barn.. Was free and works like a charm..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've never had any issues using a simple block and tackle.


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Tall tree and a rope. Works anywhere









Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Easiest way I’ve found. It’s nice when they die where you can drive right to them.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jjlrrw said:


> I have been using one of these, no electric needed, no power equipment, easy to pack to and from camp. they can be found for half the price many other places then this link.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-SPT-GAMBREL-SYSTEM-W-BRAKE/3373507.uts?slotId=5


Mine is similar and works very well.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> Easiest way I’ve found. It’s nice when they die where you can drive right to them.


It doesn't look like there were any trees big enough to hold that monster in Iowa anyway John.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

The winch on my atv makes it easy to put them on the pole Also have a couple hand winches mounted to another pole Crank em up with ease


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Wild Thing said:


> Agree with using the bucket on the farm tractor to weigh them and rinse them out after field dressing...
> 
> View attachment 431553
> 
> ...


My hero


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

In my garage a simple come along hanging from a truss bottom chord.










At MI camp a covered deer pole with tracks we can slide deer on to make it easier to hang another one.









In NW ONT I have my own simple pole but have put a couple deer in another camps pole and have only used my own once since we put it up. Just a simple pole with a winch crank.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Stubee said:


> In my garage a simple come along hanging from a truss bottom chord.
> View attachment 431723
> 
> 
> ...


I like the staircase and hand rail so you can walk up topside to manage the deer. Great looking buck pole. Any pics of the sliding tracks?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

johnhunter247 said:


> Easiest way I’ve found. It’s nice when they die where you can drive right to them.


But your way is so expensive


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I use a commercial game hoists that came with a gambrell. It has 4 Phillies so easy to pull even a heavy deer up by myself. It cost less than $20 and attaches to a scew eye on my camp pole or one on the ceiling of my barn or heated garage for thawing.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> I purchased the bar and roller....can't remember where?? Then I installed the eye bolts on the rollers. They work slick as a whistle.
> 
> I liked it so well, I installed one in the man cave in the barn for when it is too cold outside for skinning, or we need to thaw one out to skin it, or if you just need more light to get a bear quartered and into the fridge on a hot September day.
> 
> ...


Anything that’s free is worth saving up for


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

bowhunter426 said:


> I have used the bucket of a tractor, cherry picker, come along. An old chain fall that I got at a garage sale has been the best.


I use a chain fall too. Pull it out of the truck and into the hanging tree with ease.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> I like the staircase and hand rail so you can walk up topside to manage the deer. Great looking buck pole. Any pics of the sliding tracks?


I think it’s just a heavy duty sliding track for industrial doors etc, and you then can choose hooks or whatever you want to hang stuff on. I don’t have a close up pic handy but it’s pretty common and a good hardware place could guide ya.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

the track is what is called "unistrut", they have a wheeled piece that goes inside the strut to roll back and forth. I use the same setup but no pics. We use a boat trailer
winch to lift the deer.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mark.n.chip said:


> the track is what is called "unistrut", they have a wheeled piece that goes inside the strut to roll back and forth. I use the same setup but no pics. We use a boat trailer
> winch to lift the deer.


https://www.amazon.com/Beam-Trolley...&keywords=strut+trolley&qid=1568289974&sr=8-3


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

I 


FREEPOP said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Beam-Trolley-track-Conveyor-monorail/dp/B01LY31IFN/ref=sr_1_3?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImo_ctJ_L5AIVPv_jBx0BvgF_EAAYASAAEgJ5kfD_BwE&hvadid=176324279974&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9051602&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=1271653972686627357&hvtargid=aud-647846986441:kwd-2336295762&hydadcr=20526_9561750&keywords=strut+trolley&qid=1568289974&sr=8-3


looked at that but LORD $88 is way too much- 10' of strut is $28 and trolley is $18


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mark.n.chip said:


> I
> 
> looked at that but LORD $88 is way too much- 10' of strut is $28 and trolley is $18


I wasn't shopping for a deal, only an example. 

caveat emptor


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

https://www.zoro.com/search?q=&cate...ttributes.Category_Type=Sliding Door Hardware


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chunk of flat stock with a couple hooks, hoist (electric or chainfall), pulley and a safety hook. Electric is niiiiice... chainfall when not at home.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive/winches/hand-winches/1000-lb-capacity-hand-winch-65688.html

This is what i use. A hook bolt and a pulley and i am in business. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> Easiest way I’ve found. It’s nice when they die where you can drive right to them.


Woah, them some dandies

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

T


ratherboutside said:


> https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive/winches/hand-winches/1000-lb-capacity-hand-winch-65688.html
> 
> That's what I use bolted to a 2x spanning a few rafters. I use a snowmobile ski tie down bar through the back legs and a couple clamps to keep em apart. Then I drop a piece angle iron down from the rafter to the cross bar and clamp it. It keeps me from chasing it around.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I bought some heavy duty rebar for a shower curtain holder tohang them in bathroom shower, I've had as many as 3 in there. Purchased a shower head you can remove to rinse them out good. Spare bath is small, got a small ac window unit off Craigslist so I can age them a week or more before processing

Sure beats the days in barn freezing til 12am.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I bought some heavy duty rebar for a shower curtain holder tohang them in bathroom shower, I've had as many as 3 ni there. Purchased a shower head you can remove to rinse them out good. Spare bath is small, got a small ac window unit off Craigslist so I can age them a week or more before processing
> 
> Sure beats the days in barn freezing til 12am.


Is your name buffalo bill?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I bought some heavy duty rebar for a shower curtain holder tohang them in bathroom shower, I've had as many as 3 in there. Purchased a shower head you can remove to rinse them out good. Spare bath is small, got a small ac window unit off Craigslist so I can age them a week or more before processing
> 
> Sure beats the days in barn freezing til 12am.


Happy Wife = happy life!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> *Is your name buffalo bill?[*/QUOTE]
> .


Naw....more like Red Green..."If she can't find ya Handsome...she oughta at least find ya Handy".

It's OK to think outside of the box though - thumbs up.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Waif said:


> Happy Wife = happy life!
> View attachment 432067


Too funny Waif! Almost choked on my coffee!


----------

